# Terror 0.700 vs Wad Wizard or PM



## Whackmaster2 (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking for a closer range choke. Have a 0.675 terror and love it for way out, exiting birds, killing cripples etc. However, for duck hunting in a marsh or close shots it is way too tight. I would like to get everybody's opinion on which may be the best closer range choke say 15-35 or 40 yards. I like the idea of a wad retarding choke and how they hit birds but then i would have to buy different shells with a slower velocity to shoot through that choke and I would also have to go about 2 pellet sizes larger to make up for lost speed (about 200-250 fps) 1550 to 1300 or 1400 fps. So if I am goose hunting, Id have to go to T shot which also has less pellets for geese and go from 4's to 2's for ducks. Again less pellets. But, i am "supposedly" getting more pellets on target which may negate the fact that I will have less pellets per shell. On the flip side, a terror has a nice dense core but longer shot string. Denser core = also more pellets on target if centered in pattern and a little and i say little room for error with the longer shot string. Right now leaning towards another terror in the 0.700. Enlighten me! Thanks


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

just get a cheap IC choke for your gun dont need anything fancy for close shots.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Whack,

I suggest you consider either a lit mod for ducks in .015 constriction or even a mod in .020 constriction and look into Hevi Metal loads,for ducks in tight #4's will give you a duplex load of 4's and 6's,the smaller shot size gives you 20% more pellets over the regular all #4 size shot,same thing with duces,#2 steel shot and #4 tungsen...

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

SNow you are something else arnt ya. You dont need to run hevi metal to shoot ducks at 15-40 yards for god sakes steel will do that shot everytime as long as the person can shoot. Whack dont listen to a word that snow says about his hevi metal loads. Next thing he will be telling you is to get speedball which will cost 2 bucks a bang for killing birds inside the the 15 yard radius. Stick to your kents.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I think you are way over thinking this. For the record, I am no professional hunter, nor have I done 20 years in a blind, BUT, I have killed my share. You do not need T shot for Geese, you do not need #2's for ducks. I have killed lots of Geese out to 40 yards with a factory mod. choke and # 2 cheap steel. I now shoot a factory mod and #1, 3" Kent fasteel at 1425fps. Many kills out to 50, most under 40. I have killes several Ducks with #4 sttel and mod choke, longest shot 50 yards, most under 25 yards


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I think you are way over thinking this. For the record, I am no professional hunter, nor have I done 20 years in a blind, BUT, I have killed my share. You do not need T shot for Geese, you do not need #2's for ducks. I have killed lots of Geese out to 40 yards with a factory mod. choke and # 2 cheap steel. I now shoot a factory mod and #1, 3" Kent fasteel at 1425fps. Many kills out to 50, most under 40. I have killes several Ducks with #4 sttel and mod choke, longest shot 50 yards, most under 25 yards


THANK YOU! I am glad i am not the only one who has discovered that steel is all a person needs to kill ducks and geese. Kent 3" 3 shot will give you all the cannon power you need for ducks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't understand the whole gimmick games. I shot a Goose at 80 with my new ****** choke, so you need to get one. NO you need to refine your decoying skills and get them Geese inside of 40 yards. That's where you can feel the wing beats, see the steam when they breath, and see the feathers ruffle when you pop up and they get that oh sh** look. That's Goose hunting, not let's see who can shoot the farthest. Lot's of hunters are killing Geese with 20ga, so why would anyone need a long range choke, 3 1/2" shells etc.


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to agree with kelly on this one. The funnest part to me is seeing how close I can get the birds to come, not how far away i can shoot them. To each their own though.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey hb guy,why run your mouth about things you have'nt a clue about or tried?,oh yeah you have a whole 10 years of limited waterfowling under your belt,I forgot,my bad,your ignorance speaks volumes.We do have folks on here that know just a "weeee" bit more than you tough guy,so take your marbles and go home,I made a simple suggestion on chokes and shotshell loads,don't like it? don't click on the thread,its that simple. :wink:

PS~I almost forgot,thanx for bringing up speedball.

PSS~ Well said Kelly,so true.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

snow said:


> Hey hb guy,why run your mouth about things you have'nt a clue about or tried?,oh yeah you have a whole 10 years of limited waterfowling under your belt,I forgot,my bad,your ignorance speaks volumes.We do have folks on here that know just a "weeee" bit more than you tough guy,so take your marbles and go home,I made a simple suggestion on chokes and shotshell loads,don't like it? don't click on the thread,its that simple. :wink:
> 
> PS~I almost forgot,thanx for bringing up speedball.
> 
> PSS~ Well said Kelly,so true.


 You are a ******. If you haven't mastered water fowling by 10 years there is a good chance you may be mentally retarded. **** i can get a college education in 4 and you say that 10 years of waterfowl experience an i still have no idea what i am doing. HAHA YOU ARE A FOOL! and what kelly said i 100% agreed with and it contradicts everything you say about shooting geese all the way out 60 yards ya fruit cake.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

time to drop out of this post, don't like the direction it's heading


----------



## Giselle Bertha (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello, selling automotive diagnostic LAUNCH, cheap tablet, etc.

____________________________________________
obd2 code reader|ECU Chip Tuning|OBDII Connector Cable


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> snow said:
> 
> 
> > Hey hb guy,why run your mouth about things you have'nt a clue about or tried?,oh yeah you have a whole 10 years of limited waterfowling under your belt,I forgot,my bad,your ignorance speaks volumes.We do have folks on here that know just a "weeee" bit more than you tough guy,so take your marbles and go home,I made a simple suggestion on chokes and shotshell loads,don't like it? don't click on the thread,its that simple. :wink:
> ...


Anybody claiming to "Master" waterfowling is my hero.
25+ years and I learn something everytime out.

Does a "master" waterfowl even need to scout?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

swattin leroys said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > snow said:
> ...


That question doesnt even make sense. What new things are 'you learning after 25 years please tell me a recent thing you have learned.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The day you stop learning something, is the day your lose all credibility. And that goes for everything.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Well said guyz :thumb: Some people just have'nt a clue...


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> The day you stop learning something, is the day your lose all credibility. And that goes for everything.


Please tell me what you have learned on your last outing. Please do tell i really want to know.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

snow said:


> Well said guyz :thumb: Some people just have'nt a clue...


Snow go get bent just because you are sour that I and everyone else on this site tore you apart when you tried to become a EM expert and failed miserably doesn't mean you have to "try" to get back at me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > The day you stop learning something, is the day your lose all credibility. And that goes for everything.
> ...


That when hunting public land in MN and you shoot two ringnecks in the same flock and while your chasing down the cripple one, its apparantly ok for someone in the spread 75 yards away from you (because I beat them to "their" spot then down wind me) to take your other dead duck.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


If this did in fact happen to you.

1.)That is morally wrong on their part to take something that was not theirs i think we learned that principle in kindergarten. 
2.)Stop being a baby crying about a stolen duck. If you were truly that ****** you should have been a man and went and claimed what was yours.

Still waiting on a valid example of something that they learned on their last few outings. :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It ****** me off that they made my hunt hell because I beat them to "their" spot on public hunting land. What I learned is that when hunting public land hunt secluded area's. There is that good enough for you?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> It ticked me off that they made my hunt hell because I beat them to "their" spot on public hunting land. What I learned is that when hunting public land hunt secluded area's. There is that good enough for you?


Umm how long have you been hunting? I think everyone pretty much learns that lesson the first couple times you hunt on public land. Not a big deal if you got a pair and when that other group tries to encroach on your spot and you walk over and politely tell them to get lost. Not hearing a lot of earth shattering learning experiences here...just as i thought.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I hardly hunt public land so this is new to me.

Another thing I have learned in past outtings,

A lone goose will coming into a spread with robo ducks going
Mixing divers and puddle duck decoys have no effect on either speices coming into decoys
Running snow goose decoys regardless of the time of the year works great for decoying ducks
Motion is overrated for goose and duck decoys on land
Vortex works great for ducks
Hunting a feild that the birds have been using for over a week doesn't mean they will return on day 10
Flag till you pick up the gun
Flagging works for divers
Snow geese is a love hate relationship
All ducks taste the same
Coots taste the same as swan which is like sh1t
Snow geese taste amazing


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> Well I hardly hunt public land so this is new to me.
> 
> Another thing I have learned in past outtings,
> 
> ...


Im sure Burrito is well aware of this. :roll:

If i was as good as him, id retire for sure.
Maybe id put on seminars to help people that havent mastered yet.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

hb,tore me apart?ha ha ha,you young man are a legend in your own mind,grow up and think before you hit send rather than posting a knee jerk reaction to someone calling you out as a fool for responding to things you have'nt a clue about,your doing a fine job at making a fool of yourself.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> Well I hardly hunt public land so this is new to me.
> 
> Another thing I have learned in past outtings,
> 
> ...


Please tell me you learned the majority of this stuff in your first couple of years hunting.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah yes,look who is back from school,just itchin to start stirrin the pot.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

snow said:


> Ah yes,look who is back from school,just itchin to start stirrin the pot.


 :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nope. Sorry that I am not a great waterfowler like you.

:lost:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> Nope. Sorry that I am not a great waterfowler like you.
> 
> :lost:


Your right! You are an idiot! I knew i could make you see the truth sooner or later. If you need any other pointers don't be afraid to ask. :thumb: This way you wont have to wonder if coot tastes good or not... :laugh:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah yes,all is quiet here,glad hb2k is gone...LOL


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I learned something today

If you stick your hands in the water this time of year it's cold :******: 
High flying Ducks won't respond to my tiny little pack in spread or my sorry excuse for calling :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sometimes thats the only thing that works. Small spreads.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nothing has been working here. the very few birds that are here, are very smart


----------

